# New group head seal



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been meaning to do this for some time now but our new business has been swallowing up every spare minute. Anyway, I finally got around to ordering a new group head seal and fitted it this evening. Perhaps its my fancy but the same coffee that I have been using for some while now seems to taste better. There was some escape from around the porta filter before changing the seal and I also noticed that it had been taking longer for coffee to come from the spouts. Is the improvement in taste down to a lower extraction time and a higher pressure or is there something else at work or is it just wishful thinking?

thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It could be the stale coffee oils and residue on the old seal tainting the brew.?


----------

